# any warbirds in or near las vegas?



## pikeman7000 (Jan 22, 2007)

im going to las vegas in early april, and was wondering if theres any warbird museam's in that area? wouldnt mind seeing some B-17s or some other american planes on their home soil! nice one, tom.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 22, 2007)

I don' think there are any major warbirds museums around Vegas, There's some neat aviation displays at the airport. Nellis AFB has a small museum, you probably have to find out where and when you could access the base. If you're there around a weekend you could try Henderson or North Las Vegas airports. Sometimes some warbirds go into each airport. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## ORD Butch (Jan 28, 2007)

Howdy , absolutely the best aviation museum in the US is The United States Airforce Museum in Dayton, Ohio. If you are going to be that close don't miss it. I saw an SR 71 BlackBird there 35 years ago . At the time it was still classified and top secret.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 30, 2007)

If you are looking for a mass amount of static aircraft of many types, the Pima Air and Space museum in Pima Arizona is a must see. 

Pima - Arizona Aerospace Foundation

You can also arrange through the museum to get a tour of the AMARC facility at Davis Monthan.


----------

